# Waffe - Besserung



## cabcola2 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hi ich hab überall geguckt aber nirgens steht wo man das rezept für Waffe - Besserung bekommt!
Wär nett wenn ihr mir helfen könnten für englische clients : Weapon - Mending


----------



## Razamatez (20. Dezember 2010)

Ist "Waffe - Heilung" wenn du es drauf gezaubert hast steht an der Waffe "Besserung"


----------

